# $5 per review



## mommyof3co

This site

www.franklingoose.com

is giving $5 for every review!!!! They have tons of products, as of now only $25 has been credited to my account so far but I know some that have gotten over $200!!!! Some have even gotten shipping notices and it's moving, no one has gotten their shipment yet but they just started. 

It is only for US and Canada I think though


----------



## princessellie

:shock: im gna go and look

thanks!!

x


----------



## mommyof3co

OMG ladies I'm up to $255 and waiting on atleast 5 more credits!!!! Oh yes I'm about to order

https://www.franklingoose.com/products/view_image.php?type=large&id=994

For FREEEEEEE how much better can that get??? Think I might try me a grobaby diaper too then get a few small things OMG


----------



## tasha41

Lol I went to look @ this and the site is down it appears!!


----------



## mommyof3co

Haha I killed it....no it's back up :)


----------



## adzuki

Where do I click? I can't see any offers or anything...

:)
A


----------



## mommyof3co

When you go to the site click up on the top right where it says register, make an account, then start reviewing. It might take like up to 12hrs for them to approve it because they actually read each review to make sure it's legit not just a bunch of crap you know? Then when you click "my account" you will see how much credit you have as they start to approve it

I ended up with $255, I ordered that stroller, a new Inspired by Finn teething necklace, Hayden's is getting a bit small so I got the next size and then a new sippy cup. I have $7 and change leftover plus I'm waiting for them to approve more

If that stroller seriously shows up on my door for free I"m gonna freak


----------



## kirsten1985

Wow that's amazing if it works, I tried reviewing some stuff just now lol.


----------



## mommyof3co

Yeah you probably won't get your credits until their morning, I'm still waiting on mine from tonight. But I sure hope it works!!!! Apparently some girls that already ordered got shipping notices and you know how you can check and see where it is and when it should be there? Well it's moving across states so as long as they open the box and it actually has what it should it should be all good :D


----------



## tasha41

I have $65 worth of credits lol.


----------



## lfernie

Kirsten did you manage to et any credits? Was wondering cos we're UK x


----------



## mommyof3co

Last night I ordered that stuff for $247 and I'm at $122 today :O !!!!! I know some people that have got well over $500 lol


----------



## kirsten1985

lfernie said:


> Kirsten did you manage to et any credits? Was wondering cos we're UK x

Yeah I just did one to see and it's saying I have $5 in my account. Didn't actually ask for where I live though, so I will prob review a couple more things (if I've actually tried them, lol, most stuff I've never even heard of :rofl:) and try and buy something cheap and see what happens.

:)


----------



## lfernie

I will give it a go then :)


----------



## kirsten1985

I've done about 4 now, but not got credited just yet, does it say anywhere they don't ship internationally?


----------



## lfernie

I think though as long as you pay for your shipping with your credits it wouldn't matter, I've done 2 x


----------



## kirsten1985

I'm aiming for $30 for a nappy, either a chubby cheeks AI2 or a gro baby, I can't quite decide.


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh I'm on $25!


----------



## Rachel_C

I tried just buying something from the site and there was nowhere to enter an address other than a US one, not that I could see anyway. I'm still going to do it though; I know somebody in the US who just told us she's pregnant so hopefully I'll be able to send her a nice pressie if they won't ship to the UK.


----------



## kirsten1985

Argh I have enough to buy some gDiapers, which I would quite like to try, but as you said Rachel, I can't put a UK address in.

Beth, if I got them shipped to you would you be able to post them to me with the amber necklace if I paid you more shipping? Bit cheeky I know :blush:


----------



## lfernie

I've got $20


----------



## mommyof3co

Yep you can have them shipped to me Kristen! I pm'd you back with details though

Yall might want to try emailing them though because I know it only lets you enter a US address but they do ship to Canada too so if you email them they MIGHT ship to the UK too


----------



## Maffie

i've emailed to ask if they'll ship to the uk, i hope so.

where do i see how much ive made?


----------



## Maffie

ooooh found my balace hmmm review time again


----------



## Jetters

hope this all works for you guys! and if it does i'll be hopping on the bandwagon too lol!


----------



## anothersquish

Aye, let me know if they say they will ship to the UK.....I will go on a review spree LOL


----------



## Lu28

Where does it show your credits when they appear? Can't see anything in my account yet but it's very early there!


----------



## Maffie

Log in go to my account at the top, on that page in the bottom right box it shows store credits


----------



## kirsten1985

the ones that i've done today haven't been credited yet, but they were getting done instantly last night, they must be asleep now lol.


----------



## Maffie

Yeah mine last night was credited but mine today as yet haven't been done.


----------



## kirsten1985

what are you all going to order with your credits if they let us ship over here?


----------



## Lu28

I think I've reviewed everything I can now, shame I don't know alot of the products! Think we can just make up reviews?! :muaha:


----------



## kirsten1985

:blush: I did for something, I felt really bad though! How much have you got Lu?


----------



## Lu28

Not sure what to order yet really, depends on how much credit I get! Thinking about a red Chubby Cheeks though...


----------



## Lu28

Ooh, I'd be tempted too!! I don't know how much yet, nothings been credited...


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I was thinking about a butter chubby cheeks. Or a gro baby.


----------



## Lu28

Did you see the things they have to warm wipes?! God we live like animals over here! :haha:


----------



## Maffie

I like the look of the chubby cheeks stuff. Im doing reviews on all the mutsy stuff at the moment (love my mutsy) :cloud9:


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah wipe warmers, nappy sprayers, lol!


----------



## Lu28

I still don't have any credits from this morning, anyone else?


----------



## lfernie

I have $25 but I've held off reviewing anything else as I want to find out if it can be shipped over here first. I want a chubby cheeks x


----------



## Lu28

Was you $25 from reviews you did today?


----------



## Maffie

i think it can take upto 24 hours to credit them


----------



## mommyof3co

They are having some technical difficulties apparently, I did some more last night and haven't yet been credited either. 

But someone else ordered the stroller I did, the last in stock mine is backordered, and she got it yesterday!!!!!!! It really works!!!! Some others got their diapers too :D


----------



## kirsten1985

omg!! I didn't actually expect it to work lol, surely they will have nothing left?!


----------



## mommyof3co

I'm not sure, apparently they are doing this instead of paying someone to do advertising for them so they actually had money set aside for people to do it. Seems so crazy!!

I just wrote them, because they are asking for product recommendations, asking if they are going to carry doll carriers and cloth diapers lmao love to use my credit on that


----------



## lfernie

I got my credits last night, I've not done any more today x


----------



## Rachel_C

I haven't had anything yet from ones I did yesterday.


----------



## princessellie

has no one had a reply yet to see if they ship to uk?? i want in haha

x


----------



## Lu28

Really hope they get the technical problems sorted out quickly, I'm running out of time to order and get it sent to dad before he's over...


----------



## Rachel_C

I've just been credited for one... I did my first review yesterday morning I think. Hopefully it'll catch up!


----------



## mommyof3co

Glad it's working now, mine still hasn't updated since last night. But I found some stuff I might want to get :D


----------



## kirsten1985

I can't get on the site now :(


----------



## Lu28

I can get on the site but if I have been credited anything, I certainly can't see it! Here's hoping the catch up soon...


----------



## kirsten1985

I haven't been credited for today yet, they must have a lot to work through!


----------



## kirsten1985

Ha ha I'm getting one of those wipe warmers lu!


----------



## Lu28

You're not are you?!?!


----------



## kirsten1985

no lol. I wish they had some more pics of that chubby cheeks nappy, I want to see the back of it!


----------



## Lu28

I just want to order something, I keep refreshing my account page! :haha:


----------



## kirsten1985

OOh I just noticed all their clothes! Really nice!


----------



## Lu28

I might go searching for something else to review...


----------



## mommyof3co

The only other pic I could find of them was this
https://www.chubbycherubsclothdiapernaturals.com/assets/images/000insideview.jpg


----------



## princessellie

beth, i dont suppose i could get stuff sent to yours aswel could i? i bet you wish you hadnt mentioned this now dont you haha, i bet everyones asking you to send them stuff

x


----------



## mommyof3co

Lol I don't mind at all but since I have ordered I don't know if they will be keeping track of addresses and think I'm doing them all you know? So Kirsten is sending hers to my mom's and Mark said that someone could send theirs to his work but they are moving offices in the next week or 2 so it would be best to wait and send it to the next place in case they are gone before it arrives...if it's not with our regular mail service and is with Fed Ex or UPS it wont get forwarded. So as long as you don't mind waiting you can do that :D He works at a very small office, like it's 6 of them so it's really fine, no big deal at all. 

Or if the item you want is backordered (which it looks like a lot of it is, everything I ordered is :( ) but that means it won't ship for 2-3wks so they would be moved by then so you could go ahead and place the order now and they'd be there to get it then.


----------



## kirsten1985

I still haven't been credited for the ones I did yesterday, hope it's just busy!


----------



## Maffie

Dont forget they are quite a few hours behind us so im guessing they should credit my lunch time today (here's hoping) Ive not received a reply to my email but I managed to enter my address into their system


----------



## Lu28

Beth are the even backordering nappies do you know? If so there's no way they'll get to my dad before he leaves so I can probably relax a bit and hope he'll post them to me instead! :D


----------



## kirsten1985

How did you get your address in maffie?


----------



## Lu28

I can't get on at all now


----------



## OpheliaX

Morning, I did these all last night when you get credited where do you see it?

I am based in NY if any one needs a US address.


----------



## Bekkiboo

Is there anyone who I could get something sent to? I think Mommyof3 is fully booked by the looks of it :haha: I haven't started reviewing yet but figured I'd best make sure I've somewhere to send them to first or it will go to waste! So is there anyone????


----------



## mommyof3co

I read on their blog they are about 2-3 days behind but said as long as you submit the review before the 31st you will get credit :)


----------



## tasha41

I can't figure out how to have something shipped to Canada.

Can someone help? or is it just to USA?


----------



## mommyof3co

Yes it can ship to Canada, some ladies on DS are doing that. Just send them an email and they should let you know how to do it

Did anyone actually hear back about shipping to UK?


----------



## Maffie

Ive not heard anything back from them yet, will be gutted if they dont ship to uK as ive reviewed tons of stuff


----------



## dippy dee

I have done loads of reviews today so fingers crossed my credit goes on.


----------



## princessellie

mommyof3co said:


> Lol I don't mind at all but since I have ordered I don't know if they will be keeping track of addresses and think I'm doing them all you know? So Kirsten is sending hers to my mom's and Mark said that someone could send theirs to his work but they are moving offices in the next week or 2 so it would be best to wait and send it to the next place in case they are gone before it arrives...if it's not with our regular mail service and is with Fed Ex or UPS it wont get forwarded. So as long as you don't mind waiting you can do that :D He works at a very small office, like it's 6 of them so it's really fine, no big deal at all.
> 
> Or if the item you want is backordered (which it looks like a lot of it is, everything I ordered is :( ) but that means it won't ship for 2-3wks so they would be moved by then so you could go ahead and place the order now and they'd be there to get it then.

thats absolutely fine hun, i dont mind waiting :D

thank you :flower:

x


----------



## tasha41

mommyof3co said:


> Yes it can ship to Canada, some ladies on DS are doing that. Just send them an email and they should let you know how to do it
> 
> Did anyone actually hear back about shipping to UK?

Ok lol so they DO but I just have to email them :) Great. Thank you!!!

I just banked my $$... I don't need anything right now lol.


----------



## purple_kiwi

ohh thank you! im reveiwing stuff but i dont know if i will get much lol. i want a carrier or some diapers lol


----------



## Lu28

I just got credited $60!!! I'm in two minds now about whether to get a nappy or a carrier, does anyone know anything about the mei tai style carriers that they have? I'm looking for one that's pretty long in the body...


----------



## princessellie

i cant find mine :( i looked in account settings and i cant see anything there about credits, does this mean i havent been credited yet or i have i done it wrong somehow?

x


----------



## dippy dee

I can't find mine either so pehaps i is not looking right?


----------



## sandy28

I can't find the credits, need help


----------



## purple_kiwi

i havnt got my credits eaither but they are behind a few days. so as long as you post reveiws before the 31st you will get credit


----------



## Lu28

It just appears on the bottom right hand side of your account page once you get them, you don't need to go looking :D


----------



## purple_kiwi

https://www.facebook.com/FranklinGo...327630751&id=717775611&fbid=10150153390015612 this is a pic someone posted on facebook


----------



## princessellie

ahhh right ok it all makes sense now, my bit is blank there atm :( come on and credit me, i wanna see how much i got lol, i couldnt review much cos i dont know most of the stuff :(

x


----------



## purple_kiwi

princessellie said:


> ahhh right ok it all makes sense now, my bit is blank there atm :( come on and credit me, i wanna see how much i got lol, i couldnt review much cos i dont know most of the stuff :(
> 
> x

same :( i hope i at least got enough to get something. some reveiws are complety dumb like saying they wish they could buy that or somthing its not really a reveiw


----------



## tasha41

I banked $80 for a year since I don't need anything right now.. so it will be $96 next March. Hopefully they will email to remind me lol


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh I have $75 now. Has anyone heard anything back about international shipping?


----------



## mommyof3co

It took some of mine from Wed until late last night to credit and they still haven't given all of them to me so don't worry they are coming just really backed up :D

Lu~ I've heard really good things about those Kozy Carriers...I really want to get one, the one with the circles all over it, but I know with Hayden being 2 1/2 I really won't use it much :(


----------



## purple_kiwi

mommyof3co said:


> It took some of mine from Wed until late last night to credit and they still haven't given all of them to me so don't worry they are coming just really backed up :D
> 
> Lu~ I've heard really good things about those Kozy Carriers...I really want to get one, the one with the circles all over it, but I know with Hayden being 2 1/2 I really won't use it much :(

ohh OH agreed he wear that one lol. but can it do a front carry?

does anyone know if you can buy something with half store credits half credit card?


----------



## mommyof3co

Yep you can pay the rest with credit card

You can wear it on front and back but mei tai you aren't supposed to do front carry with them facing out


----------



## purple_kiwi

maybe you can get it and still let your boys use it :haha: might be just a tad big


----------



## mommyof3co

Lol true

I think I'm gonna get another car seat, we are about to get a 2nd car :D But I'm gonna wait and see if they bring in any other brands, not sure I want the Maxi Cosi one


----------



## Kaites

woohoo- just got my credits from wednesday :happydance: Thanks for sharing this with us Beth! hmmm- off to go find something to buy :)


----------



## TTC4No3

Thanks OP - I'll give it a try and bank them as moving to the US later this yr anyway :D


----------



## Bekkiboo

Where does it show when they have been credited to your account? x


----------



## kirsten1985

Click on my account (or your account?) and it says it near the bottom :)


----------



## Bekkiboo

I got Orders, Gift Registry, Notify Friends & Family, Settings and Wishlists. Is it under any of these or have I not been credited yet? x


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah it must not have been credited yet, at the bottom right I have a whole section under 'store credit'. They will do it eventually :D


----------



## JayleighAnn

I've not got anything either bekki :(


----------



## lfernie

Did anyone hear back if they ship to the UK? x


----------



## Maffie

Nope not heard anything back i went through to checkout and was tempted to pay cheap shipping and wait for them to contact me :shrug:


----------



## kirsten1985

no i emailed them and didn't get anything back.


----------



## lfernie

Think I'm just gonna do a couple more reviews then chance it x


----------



## kirsten1985

what are you getting with your credits? I think I am gona get a gro baby and a little romper :)


----------



## Maffie

I looked a the chubby cheeky but prefer the look of the grobaby, hmm i have $125 to try spend


----------



## kirsten1985

That's a bit more than me, think I have $100. I'm getting a bag too I think, may have to pay a few dollars extra though.


----------



## Lu28

I still have $60 but I'm sure I have more to come...


----------



## Tiff

They've revamped the site, so you can see which of the reviews have been approved, which are pending approval and which have been denied.

I *just* got some of my reviews credited today, it was almost a week. :wacko: The shipping is crazy expensive from our end over to you guys, if you have a decent amount of store credit and they refuse to ship maybe you could offer to have some of your balance go towards shipping costs?

:flower:


----------



## mommyof3co

I finally got a few more. One of mine was denied :| I wasn't happy, so I redid it and it got approved almost immediatly lol. I'm waiting on about $145 worth of credits, I went back through everything and checked everything I had reviewed to see if it was approved or pending and that was all I saw that was pending :)


----------



## princessellie

where do you see the pending bit?

x


----------



## mommyof3co

You have to look back at each thing you reviewed, like if you go to the product then click "edit your review" and on the right side it says the status


----------



## princessellie

ah right ok, thanks hun

x


----------



## princessellie

omg i have 20 bucks!!! and more pending

x


----------



## Bekkiboo

I got $25 in total, didn't have alot that I've actually used LOL. Now I don't know whether to just try and get it delivered to me? There is nothing on the site about it being a US only company (well not that I can see anyway) I was thinking, surely when they review the reviews they would come across a persons address details and realise it was not within the US? So if it were an issue would they not contact us? 

So what do I do? Do I risk getting it sent straight to me????


----------



## Lu28

Any idea why it is they deny some of them? I did a couple of proper ones and they've denied them but it seems like they're denying the negative ones?


----------



## Tiff

I think the worst that will happen is they'll say that it is too expensive and have you pay for shipping. :) 

But that's worst case. It wouldn't hurt to try, if you don't do anything then you aren't any better off than if you tried and they said no. :hugs: They are beyond swamped right now with all the reviews so it might take them a bit to reply to the emails about shipping overseas.

:D Right now I think I read how they're giving priority to credit card customers for the time being as they have so many people redeeming store credit.


----------



## Tiff

Lu28 said:


> Any idea why it is they deny some of them? I did a couple of proper ones and they've denied them but it seems like they're denying the negative ones?

That's strange! :wacko: I didn't give a favourable review for the Baby Bjorn carrier and that got approved.


----------



## Tiff

OMG! Just checked my account and I have $120 in store credit!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Lu28

Actually same as that. It was the nasal aspirator, all I said was I couldn't get enough suction with it to make it work and it just upset Aisling so not worth the money for us - thought that was a fair enough review!


----------



## Tiff

That's strange! They did mention that if you have a review denied you can go back and redo it. :)

I put about how we got the Bjorn but Claire had outgrown the weight restrictions by 6 months, and for the price we had hoped to get more wear out of it.


----------



## Lu28

Thanks Tyff. So do you just edit the one you already did or do a new one?


----------



## Tiff

Just edit the one you did, as far as I know! :hugs: Do it soon though, you only have until tonight at (I'm assuming) 12am our time before they cut off the reviews.

Hope it gets approved! :wohoo:


----------



## purple_kiwi

all of my reveiws are still pending :(


----------



## mommyof3co

Yep just edit it, I had one of mine denied and I just edited it and it was approved immediatly


----------



## Lu28

Just been approved, thanks ladies! Wish I could remember everything else I've reviewed so I could go in and check if it's been denied, just can't quite remember :dohh:


----------



## Rachel_C

I couldn't remember either so I went back through the whole site when Leyla was in bed last night... I reviewed more than I thought!


----------



## princessellie

i still only have $20 and waiting for at least another $20, what can i buy for 40 whole bucks?!?

oooooh, i love free stuff!

x


----------



## Kaites

argh- all of mine from the weekend are pending approval. I'm guessing that by the time they get to them, if they are denied, it'll be too late to edit them. Oh well, worst case, if they are all denied, I still have a free $40 to spend :)


----------



## princessellie

i amde all of my reviews good so if they deny them they are silly and dont want good advertising lol

x


----------



## Tiff

Lu28 said:


> Just been approved, thanks ladies! Wish I could remember everything else I've reviewed so I could go in and check if it's been denied, just can't quite remember :dohh:

Fantastic!!!!!! 

:happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## TTC4No3

Mine are still Pending too; think they're 6 days behind atm - will be nice when I start seeing credits! Anyone else going to bank their credit 'til nearer to xmas?


----------



## mommyof3co

I want to bank mine but then we want to buy a 2nd car soon and I want to use them to buy a car seat I'm just waiting for a bit to see if they bring in other brands. But I don't wnat to bank them and not be able to touch them for 6mo :(


----------



## purple_kiwi

i got my credit and still have more pending but now i dont know what to get! im so confused lol i feel bad getting more fluff because i am already getting some tommrrow and i want a carrier but i cant decided which one lol might need to chip in some more money lol


----------



## Tiff

purple_kiwi said:


> i got my credit and still have more pending but now i dont know what to get! im so confused lol i feel bad getting more fluff because i am already getting some tommrrow and i want a carrier but i cant decided which one lol might need to chip in some more money lol

A carrier would be a great thing! The only thing that I (personally) wouldn't recommend is the sleepywrap or the Bjorn. You never know what size your baby is going to be at what time, and our daughter outgrew both of them pretty early. :nope:

Total waste of money! That was like $160 worth of money down the drain. 

We've been using our BabyHawk (mei tai) religiously and Claire is 15 months old! In retrospect I wish we would've gotten that earlier and saved the money from the other ones.

JMO though! I just really wish someone had said this very thing to me when we were registering for our Bjorn and purchased our wrap. Its the jersey fabric that really sucks, too stretchy.


----------



## purple_kiwi

yea i already have a wrap lol. i was considering the trekker or kozy carrier im worried rhe straps will be to short


----------



## Kaites

I agree with Tyff about the carriers (we had a Bjorn-esque carrier and the Moby wrap but have come to love our baby hawk). They have the Kozy carrier mei tai- that might be an option since they don't stock the Baby Hawk :shrug: They have some pretty patterns too. 

I can't decide what to buy either! I'm tempted to bank it for 6mths since there isn't anything I can't live without on their site at the moment.


----------



## purple_kiwi

are the straps adjustable though? on the kozy?
nevermind found the answer lol.. but are they long enough for bigger people? im kinda big lol


----------



## Lu28

Are those Kozy carriers all pretty much the same design and it's just the patterns that are different? I'm still trying to decide between a carrier and some pretty nappies!


----------



## Tiff

I looked up their website, and its a Mei Tai. So, the straps are super long and you don't have to worry about adjusting them to be longer or shorter. 



> * The Gold Standard of all Mei Tai's - Kozy means comfort, quality & style!
> * Suitable for newborns, infants or toddlers up to 35 lbs!
> * Lightly padded straps & a completely ergonomic design for the comfort of the wearer.
> * Longer body with curved top provides extra head support & rigidity for infants.
> * Wear your baby on your back, hip or front - facing in or facing out!
> * User-friendly baby carrier offering versatility, flexibility & style!
> * Wear an infant or toddler on your back with ease!
> * Correctly supports the developing curves of a young spine.
> * Nursing made easy! Discreet & hands-free nursing with a Mei Tai!
> * One-size fits all! Can be adjusted to virtually all body shapes & sizes.
> * Baby is held in an upright position (excellent for reflux or nasal congestion).
> * Designed & created by work-at-home moms in the USA.

And yes, they're all the same I think. Just the different colours and patterns. :happydance:

I've got carrier envy. :haha:

Here's their website :flower:


----------



## Kaites

I think they are all the same (except the one that says it has extra long straps) just different patterns. I'm eyeing the "Spotsylvania" print but probably shouldn't really get another carrier... at least if I get another carrier and it's using "free money" DH can't raise any eyebrows :)


----------



## purple_kiwi

yea i was on the site i didnt find that lol. i showed a freind what i wanted and he called me a hippy lol


----------



## purple_kiwi

Kaites said:


> I think they are all the same (except the one that says it has extra long straps) just different patterns. I'm eyeing the "Spotsylvania" print but probably shouldn't really get another carrier... at least if I get another carrier and it's using "free money" DH can't raise any eyebrows :)

im eyeing urbana just cu it seems like something OH might use lol and it seems more flexable then the others which look really stiff IMO


----------



## Tiff

That's exactly how I think too! :haha: 

I think I might get a diaper bag. I don't like the ones we have and I might get something that can double as a beach bag later on. :wohoo:


----------



## Kaites

purple_kiwi said:


> im eyeing urbana just cu it seems like something OH might use lol and it seems more flexable then the others which look really stiff IMO


DH has the skull print on one side of our BH so if I get the Kozy it's all about what I want, lol. I think Spotsylvania looks summery :)

Tyff- the diaper/beach bag is an awesome idea :thumbup: Ahhh can't wait to hit the beach... :)


----------



## Tiff

Kaites said:


> purple_kiwi said:
> 
> 
> im eyeing urbana just cu it seems like something OH might use lol and it seems more flexable then the others which look really stiff IMO
> 
> 
> DH has the skull print on one side of our BH so if I get the Kozy it's all about what I want, lol. I think Spotsylvania looks summery :)
> 
> Tyff- the diaper/beach bag is an awesome idea :thumbup: Ahhh can't wait to hit the beach... :)Click to expand...

OMG what print???? We have the Black Bonitas on our Babyhawk!!! I can't remember if I've asked you this before (can I blame Baby Brain when my kid is 15 months old??? :rofl: ) but where are you guys?

I can't wait for beach weather either!!!!! :wohoo: This weekend is supposed to go up to 25c here! :wohoo:


----------



## Kaites

lol, of course you can still blame it on baby brain- I plan on using that excuse right up 'til Emma starts kindergarten :haha: it's the one they call "skulls" on their website (a little different than the black bonitas). I don't see the floral print that we have on the reverse side on the BH website anymore :shrug:

We're in Ottawa- supposed to get up to 25 degrees here too :happydance: You're in Barrie, right? We're celebrating Easter a little early, on Saturday, so I'm contemplating having dinner out on the patio since it's supposed to be gorgeous. I'm thinking of taking a little trip to the beach tomorrow if I can convince hubby- obviously too cold for swimming, but I'll settle for a little sun and sand 'til it's warmer!


----------



## Tiff

I was pretty sure it was Ottawa! 

Yeah we have one of our big dinners with my side of the family tomorrow and the other one with OH's side of the family on Sunday. Saturday I am planning to spend as much time outside as I can muster!!!

:happydance:


----------



## Maffie

They post to UK!!!!!!!


----------



## anothersquish

they do? did they say how much?
I have about $80!


----------



## Tiff

Maffie said:


> They post to UK!!!!!!!

They do? Wonderful news for all the ladies who were wondering!!!! :flower: Thanks for letting everyone know!

:hugs:


----------



## TTC4No3

Maffie said:


> They post to UK!!!!!!!

Oooh ace; I might not have to wait then! Did you get any details like postage fees? Thks for letting ppl know :thumbup:


----------



## Lu28

I'm dying for them to finish approving things so I know exactly how much I have to spend! :D


----------



## mommyof3co

I had quite a bit approved today, hopefully they are getting closer!! I'm waiting on 11 more I think


----------



## JayleighAnn

I've not got anything :( not even the box to say how many you have and I did it on Monday I think, deffinately before the 31st :shrug:


----------



## mommyof3co

I'm sure it will come in then, I'm still getting some from last week


----------



## princessellie

ive got loads still pending, they said so long as it was before midnight they will all get done, just taking them a while cos theres thousands of reviews to get through lol

x


----------



## Tiff

Mine got approved almost a week after I did them, so you should be okay! :hugs:


----------



## purple_kiwi

im wondering about shipping? like do i pay seprate shipping fees for delayed iteams? and im in canadas and some one on facebook mentioned customs how does that work :( im so confused


----------



## mommyof3co

Might be diff outside of the US but if it's all in one order, delayed or not it was the $5 shipping. I did hear though that they ship UPS so you might get brokerage fees? I think that's what they were called...if you are in Canada? 

They added these new diapers...anyone tried them? They look nice

https://www.franklingoose.com/products/Wooldins-Fitted-One-Size-Velour-Diaper


----------



## princessellie

ooh those do look nice!

x


----------



## tasha41

purple_kiwi--- customs depends on where the item is manufactured and it is based on how much the package is worth. I had a $40 package from Fisher Price once, it's manufactured in Asia somewhere but was being shipped to me from the States, it was like $8 duty/customs... 

I ordered shapewear for like $90 that is made in Thailand and shipped direct from there, and my duty was about $20. 

If an item is manufactured in USA, UK, or certain other countries I believe the duty that is due upon delivery is much less.

What happens is UPS, FedEx, whatever shows up at your door and you can pay by cash, cheque or I believe credit and if you don't have one of those options available to pay right there you can pick it up at their outlet.. similar to if you weren't home when they tried to deliver. Possibly even a postal outlet but I can't remember about that one**


----------



## purple_kiwi

well i only use my bank card would they take that?


----------



## princessellie

do you have to pay customs when its delivered to uk?

x


----------



## tasha41

^ Don't know if other countries have it or just Canada LOL... our gov't doesn't miss out on any opportunities to get their hand in things!!

purple_kiwi-- if you want to pay with your bank card you'll have to go pick it up. Now that I recall, when FedEx dropped my stuff off I had to go pick it up at a nearby post office after 5pm that day. The FedEx driver doesn't have a debit-to-door thing, but cash/cheque can obviously be taken at the door... I'm not totally sure if they can even do a credit card at the door... 

but yeah I only use my debit really also, and I picked it up @ the post office once, the second time they came and I didn't have cash or anything (plus it arrived in like 3 days rather than 5-10) and they told me the amount and came back the next day so I had cash ready


----------



## Maffie

Yeah you have to pay customs in uk but its on what you pay so im going to add a comment to my order stating so.


----------



## Maffie

Ive ordered and used quite a bit of credit to cover postage too s we'll see what happens. I ordered a load of the wooldins nappies


----------



## anothersquish

Yes if customs pick up on it anything ordered will be subject to UK customs.
UK is 2.5% of the purchase price and then 17.5% of that total figure (so purchase price +2.5%) plus handling (usually £8)


----------



## anothersquish

Oh, having said that it depends on the value of what you ordered as some charges are waved...I think if its under £7 of charges they dont bother charging you.


----------



## Rachel_C

Maffie, how did you do shipping to the UK? I've just had a look at the check out process and can't see anything other than the US shipping options.


----------



## Maffie

I chose the middle option and if its any more i guess they'll contact me. I thought that way quite a bit of shipping would be covered when they emailed me they didnt say which option to choose. but even if i have to pay extra its worth it.


----------



## Rachel_C

Great, thanks!


----------



## Tiff

Another thing with UPS is the base value of the item. If its like $60 dollars or less then you don't have to pay brokerage fees, just customs. If the item is over $60 then yes, you will have to pay brokerage.

I hate the stupid brokerage fees.

One of my OH's aunts who lives down in Texas made Claire a gorgeous quilt for when she was born. Anyways she shipped it via UPS, put the value as $125 and didn't mark it as a gift, marked it as 'goods'.

Anyways, she addressed it to "Baby Claire L" (with our last name) and then a bit later on UPS sent a brokerage fee letter addressed to "Baby Claire L". I am so not kidding! They wanted to charge her something like $50 or so, in brokerage fees for the quilt! I mentioned it to his aunt who is very much a "fight the power, stick it to the man!" type of person and she fought it. We got the brokerage fees dropped but they still wanted to charge Claire with processing fees or something like that.

His aunt warned us to not pay it, so when Claire was 5 months old she was sent to a collections agency. Yeah.

I have a serious hate on for UPS and their Brokerage BS. There IS a way to not have to pay them, but its long and drawn out and you have to pick it up at your local customs agency, if you have one in town.


----------



## kirsten1985

I've ordered now! I got a bamboo velour nappy, a romper suit, a gro baby and a changing bag :D Can't wait to get it all!


----------



## Maffie

oh no i didnt notice the changing bag i ordered 5 of the wooldins nappies


----------



## Maffie

ooooh I like the rock love peace bag.


----------



## anothersquish

Im getting wooden toys...I was going to get nappies but I have so many I thought it would be nice to have something different and the little wooden toys are adorable!


----------



## Lu28

Still trying to make up my mind between a carrier and some nappies!


----------



## Maffie

I thought the wood toys would be heavier so ignored those.


----------



## purple_kiwi

carriers are in stock!! i just ordered one


----------



## Kaites

ohh a bunch more of mine got approved :happydance:

I love the prints on the Wooldins! Hmmm- I can't decide if I should order some or wait to see if they get anything else new in stock first....


----------



## Rachel_C

I'm still waiting for all of my reviews to be approved but I think I'm sticking to nappies... got my eye on a few of the Wooldins and the Chubby Cheeks ones :)


----------



## Lu28

I love the look of the chubby cheeks ones - I want a red one but a carrier too! Wish they'd approve the rest of mine so I knew how much I had to play with...


----------



## Rachel_C

Yeah I can't wait! I had decided to use the money to send a pressie to a pregnant friend in the US but I've got quite a lot and she's only 4 weeks pregnant so now I'm thinking that I'll spend the money on Leyla and buy her a gift myself later on :blush:


----------



## purple_kiwi

im slightly worried i oreder a carrier and apparently the straps are 30" for the waist and like the top ones are 65" im worried it might not fit and i cant find anything to measure right now :(


----------



## Kaites

Maybe they mean each strap on the waist is 30'- like half of the waist, iykwim :shrug:

our BH is in the car atm, so it's not handy for measuring....


----------



## purple_kiwi

yea im hoping it means each strap. its being sent to my dad lol hes sending it to me


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I got the rock love peace bag and a pink flowery wooldins, can't remember name of the print.


----------



## thelilbump

did it seem to work then kirsten? I'm just waiting on a few to be approved :thumbup:


----------



## kirsten1985

Well I am getting it shipped to Beth, then she is sending it to me. Seems to be going through ok, but I think some of the stuff is out of stock (gro baby nappies) so don't know if I'll have to wait.


----------



## thelilbump

ooo sneaky :haha:


----------



## Tiff

Did the GroBaby say it was available, or if it'll ship in 1-2 weeks? :flower: If it said available then its in stock and you shouldn't have to wait.

:happydance:

Is everyone going to post pictures of their loot when it gets to your places? :dance: I'd love to see everyone's haul!


----------



## thelilbump

Ok i have another stupid question probably, but when your reviews been approved and you get a credit is it clear to see in your account? Just i can't seem to find a section iykwim but I also don;t think mine have been approved yet soooo... :blush:


----------



## Rachel_C

When you go to My Account, there are five boxes with stuff like Orders, Wishlists etc. When they've approved some, under Wishlists another box appears called Store Credit.


----------



## JayleighAnn

OMGGG ITS THROUGH!! $65 YAAYYY OMG fluff spend!!


----------



## thelilbump

:happydance: way to go!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Tyff said:


> Did the GroBaby say it was available, or if it'll ship in 1-2 weeks? :flower: If it said available then its in stock and you shouldn't have to wait.
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Is everyone going to post pictures of their loot when it gets to your places? :dance: I'd love to see everyone's haul!

It said something like delayed? :shrug: Dunno lol.


----------



## princessellie

i still havent got mine, i do have $20 but dont wanna spend that when i could be gettnig something better :(

x


----------



## thelilbump

I really want a wipe warmer :blush:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I don't know what to spend my money on loool I'm getting a Wooldins but I'm tempted by a GroBaby, anyone know what they are like?

I wish I'd done more reviews and got more money :rofl: anyone know if they willl be doing another soon?


----------



## thelilbump

I have a gro baby, they're alright actually, quite slim fitting. i think the sizing is a little skimpy though, finding it a little bit of a squeeze for emilia on the sizing but never had any problems with leaks or anythin so far. quick drying too :thumbup:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I LOVE the MiaJoie Boutique Vegan Hansel boots but Halen's fat feet won't fit in the :dohh:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I know someone said they will post to UK but I dunno which shipping option to choose?? cause $5 seems very cheap for international post lol


----------



## Tiff

I would (personally) advise against the wipe warmer. :flower: My OH used to work in a hospital and we were talking about warming stuff as I went there for one of my ultrasounds when I was pregnant with Claire.

There was a conference talking about how warmers are a breeding ground for bacteria. It makes sense though, eh? A warm, wet and dark environment is the perfect breeding ground for all sorts of yuckies. I had no idea, I was only teasing when I complained about the ultrasound gel not being heated. :shy:

Of course if someone really wants it then no biggie, but figured I'd say something. I had no idea and had wanted a wipe warmer beforehand!

:flower:


----------



## thelilbump

oh yea on the wipe warmer front never really thought about it like that, it just sounds cosy :laugh2:


----------



## anothersquish

Id be warming my socks in it....


----------



## princessellie

oh yeh cos i imagine thats a LOT more hygienic :haha:

x


----------



## anothersquish

clean socks....:rofl:


----------



## Tiff

I'm probably crazy. :shy:

I just emailed FG and told them to take the money that I 'earned' for my reviews and buy some needed things for their local womens/children shelter. Claire has more than she could possibly need and I just can't justify it. 

:blush:

I thought about donating it to friends but the shelter seemed more appropriate to me. Maybe they can put the money towards a high chair or a pack n' play or something. :dance: I feel good about this decision!


----------



## Kaites

That's really sweet of you to do that- not crazy at all! 

Wish I was as charitable as you :blush: I'm having a hard time justifying more fluff but was thinking about getting one of the peapod travel tents to replace our pack n play for camping this summer. Hmmm, maybe if I get that, then I should donate our pack n play to our local women's shelter... 

Good job Tyff :thumbup:


----------



## Maffie

Tyff I think thats a great idea, not crazy at all.


----------



## Lu28

Well done Tyff - I'm too selfish though, I want a carrier!

Is anyone still waiting for their reviews to be approved? The ones I did in the couple of days before the deadline aren't approved yet...


----------



## Tiff

Don't praise me just yet! A good friend of mine is thinking about starting cloth for when her 2nd baby gets here, but the inital price is high.

So I think now I'm going to give it to her so she can use them. Worst case scenario and she doesn't like them I'll take them back. :D


----------



## JayleighAnn

Dang wouldn't that just be awful :muaha:


----------



## Tiff

:rofl: :haha: :angelnot:

Wouldn't it though? Ha ha ha, its all good. I'm excited for her to try out cloth diapering! :happydance:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I keep trying to push people to try it,I think I come across really pushy though LOL people just go yeah yeah and you can see them switch off so I give in now


----------



## Tiff

It was the poop that really bothered me before we tried them. But then I discovered the flushable liners and I was sold!

...Not to mention I adore how cute they are.... :shy: I specifically buy shirts now that match her diapers so I can just let her roam around in that and not worry about pants! :haha:


----------



## Rachel_C

Lu28 said:


> Is anyone still waiting for their reviews to be approved? The ones I did in the couple of days before the deadline aren't approved yet...

Yep I did mine in two lots - half early on and half on the last day. Still waiting on the last lot.


----------



## princessellie

im still waiting aswell

x


----------



## TTC4No3

For those in the UK; how did you place your order? Do you just go through checkout normally with the $5 postage fee then point out in special comments that the shipping it to the UK and wait for then to get back to you with shipping prices?


----------



## Maffie

I chose the middle option so I paid $30 something dollars for posatage


----------



## Vici

I've still got nothing all mine,all pending :(


----------



## Lu28

I've just had some more of mine approved, still waiting for others


----------



## anothersquish

All mine have been approved now :)

I just need to think carefully about what to get...hmmmmm


----------



## purple_kiwi

i still have some pending. imslightly worried i ordered the one ratlle now they have taken it off the site so i dunno if i will get it or be refunded credit? i emailed them. no answer yet.


----------



## princessellie

loads of mine are still pending :( i thought for sure theyd be done by now!!

x


----------



## Maffie

They take a while to email back, ive got 5 wooldins on order, i keep checking for a dispatch email


----------



## mommyof3co

The last of mine finally got approved this morning! And most of them were from a few days before the end of the deal. I got my first item today too!!! I ordered 3 things but only my sippy cup came so far


----------



## Lu28

I can't remember how many more I'm owed so I'm thinking I might just hold off ordering for another week just in case. I have $95 so far with at least $10 still to buy. Think I'm going to get a carrier and an amber necklace. I changed my mind about the chubby cheeks nappies when I realised they weren't minkee all over!


----------



## Rachel_C

I was going to get some Wooldins fitteds and a cover but they've gone off the site so I assume they've sold out :(


----------



## princessellie

ooh ive got 70 whole bucks!!!

not surei f thats my lot so id best wait a few days i think, they dont run out do they? i can use them when i want i presume?

x


----------



## Lu28

Yeah, I don't think there's a limit on it.

I have $115 now so I think that's my lot, best get spending! :D


----------



## Lu28

Does anayone know how to go about getting things shipped to the UK, do you need to email them first? Just wondering about paying international postage andwhere to include the address


----------



## Maffie

you can put the address in the normal box, i had an email asking if id managed to order ok (id asked about international postage) i just opted for the middle postage option and hoped for the best ( i used stored credit for postage and only used my on cash for about $10

Rachel i'll let you know what the wooldins are like, i got 5


----------



## Lu28

Have you received your bits yet Maffie?


----------



## Maffie

Not yet, im hoping they send a dispatch email, last ytime i checked it send processing items so will go check them now.


----------



## Maffie

Still says processing, I ordered on the 2nd April.


----------



## Rachel_C

Maffie said:


> you can put the address in the normal box, i had an email asking if id managed to order ok (id asked about international postage) i just opted for the middle postage option and hoped for the best ( i used stored credit for postage and only used my on cash for about $10
> 
> Rachel i'll let you know what the wooldins are like, i got 5

Show off! :cry: :haha:

Please do let us know what they're like though!


----------



## Maffie

lol when /if they arrive i might not want them all i am over run with nappies (says the lady who bought 2 nappies today)


----------



## Rachel_C

You can never have too many nappies though!


----------



## Maffie

:haha: that is soooo true


----------



## Lu28

I'm just sort of worried about things getting forgotten about if I order internationally. My carrier will take 2-3 weeks anyway...


----------



## Lu28

Has anyone tried to order something which is discounted on the site? I'm trying to order a chubby cheeks and they say they're $29 but when you go to order and check out, they come in at $36...


----------



## princessellie

im too scared to order anything yet in case i find something i want better after ive checked out lol

x


----------



## anothersquish

I ended up ordering a nappy and banking the rest....mainly because someone I know in US announced they are having their first baby so I stuck it in the bank for 6 months and then am going to order them something for their LO :)


----------



## purple_kiwi

i ordered stuff on the 2 and the 6 and nothing so far im getting it shipped to my dad i got 86 left debating trying the flips lol


----------



## mummy_mi

Has anyone from the UK who has ordered stuff got a response from them about shipping or has the stuff arived??


----------



## Lu28

I ended up just asking for them to be shipped to my dad in Texas. They're not due to be shipped for a couple of weeks though.


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah mine are being sent here and I got an email yesterday saying one of the things is being shipped tomorrow? Although it was from the people who made the product, not Franklin Goose, so I emailed back to check they knew it was coming to the UK and haven't heard back yet. :)


----------



## Rachel_C

kirsten1985 said:


> Yeah mine are being sent here and I got an email yesterday saying one of the things is being shipped tomorrow? Although it was from the people who made the product, not Franklin Goose, so I emailed back to check they knew it was coming to the UK and haven't heard back yet. :)

Which shipping option did you choose? It's tempting to be cheeky and do the $5 one and see what they say but seeing as they've given me free money I couldn't do that!!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Rachel_C said:


> kirsten1985 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah mine are being sent here and I got an email yesterday saying one of the things is being shipped tomorrow? Although it was from the people who made the product, not Franklin Goose, so I emailed back to check they knew it was coming to the UK and haven't heard back yet. :)
> 
> Which shipping option did you choose? It's tempting to be cheeky and do the $5 one and see what they say but seeing as they've given me free money I couldn't do that!!!Click to expand...

Well mine went a bit funny as I was getting it shipped to Beth in the US but then we had problems with the address so I asked them to ship it to me and they said they would try, one of the items was already dispatched (apparently) and we're not sure where it is, lol, same as you I am not pestering as it is free, so I'm just going to wait and see what happens!


----------



## mummy_mi

I might do my order then, that dont seem that good at replying to emails but then again they must be giving away tons and tons of free stuff so must be busy!! Wish some companies over here did this offer!!!

xx


----------



## mommyof3co

I'm still waiting on 2 things i ordered on the 23rd of march :( hopefully soon


----------



## thelilbump

is there any word whther they will be doing this again anytime? I missed out didn;t get enough credit in time to justify it :hissy:


----------



## Rachel_C

Donna how much credit do you have? If it's enough to buy something (or nearly buy something) you want but not cover the postage, you could buy a gift card with it. If you sent me the gift card, I can order what you want along with my order? I've got quite a bit of credit :happydance: and postage is going to be expensive anyway so I don't mind adding what you want then sending it on to you when I get it.

I was going to wait until somebody else in the UK receives theirs before ordering for me though, and maybe to see if they get more Wooldins, but if you don't mind waiting I'm happy to do that. Or you could do that with somebody else, I won't be offended!


----------



## thelilbump

I'll go investigate later, thanks Rach! x


----------



## mommyof3co

I'm thinking they won't, it was done because they were new and it was instead of paying for advertising, they ended up giving away almost a million US dollars, I bet they are going to be recovering from that for awhile lol


----------



## Lu28

Eek - it hasn't put them in trouble as a business has it? I can't imagine many new businesses surviving that... Sort of feel bad for them now! :blush:


----------



## mommyof3co

No I'm sure it hasn't they said they had put money aside to do this instead of paying for advertising. Me and Mark were talking last night and he was saying they probably get this stuff for a fraction of the cost plus the reviews for the products help out the manufacturers too so I'm sure even though they gave out about a million dollars to use on products it wasn't actually close to that coming out of their pocket


----------



## Rachel_C

And I suppose they could have stopped it at any time, or just allocated a certain amount if they didn't want to pay out too much. I think they probably know that if they give somebody money now they'll buy loads of their baby stuff from them in future, and we all know how much we spend on our babies!!!


----------



## Lu28

I just have guilt because I'll probably never buy fromthem again as they're in the US. Stupid Irish Catholic guilt! :haha:


----------



## princessellie

haha iw as just thinking that! i wont ever buy from them again cos itll cost too much shipping costs :blush:

x


----------



## Rachel_C

But say one of your friends moved to the US and had a baby, you might send them a pressie from there?! :)


----------



## Lu28

That's true, I'm alright then!


----------



## princessellie

hmm yeh thats true, actually, my dad has a friend who lives there and i could get stuff sent to him, then he could take it to my mam and dads house in turkey, admittedly i only go there twice a year but would save postage and customs :haha:

x


----------



## kirsten1985

I got an email yesterday saying my stuff has been shipped :)


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo:


----------



## Maffie

oooh I want an email mine still says processing when I log onto the site.


----------



## mommyof3co

My sippy cup I already got still says processing lol, not everything is getting shipping notices or being changed. I hope my stroller gets here soon!!!!


----------



## purple_kiwi

yay my TickiTackiToys Fruit Stained Wooden Rattler (had to copy that lol) says shipped! its going to my dad i cant wait to get it lol


----------



## mommyof3co

Hayden's teething necklace is on the way!!!


----------



## dippy dee

mine is on the way and they are shipping it to me in the uk :)


----------



## princessellie

ooh i still havent picked anything lol, i dunno what i want :shrug:

x


----------



## mommyof3co

I got Hayden's necklace today. A friend of mine that ordered the same type of stroller as me just a diff color, the day after I ordered mine got her shipping notice today I hope mine is on it's way soon too

I also just went and ordered Hayden a potty from them :D


----------



## Lu28

I got an email to say the Kozy carrier I wanted is out of stock so I've to pick something else :cry: Not sure what to get!


----------



## Maffie

ooooh Lu have they got the wooldins back in they look nice, maybe one of them or a new change bag...


----------



## Maffie

The reason some things are going out of stock is they are fulfilling orders where people have used their own money first before doing the credity orders (saw that on their webpage or blog or email or somewhere :haha:


----------



## Lu28

The Kozy people have apparently completely run out of the fabric needed for the carrier I wanted! :lol:


----------



## mommyof3co

Can you just pick a diff fabric? Since they have run out of that maybe they are bringing in something new?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Save reading through all the pages, Mommyof3co, im curious did you get the stroller?


----------



## mommyof3co

Arcanegirl said:


> Save reading through all the pages, Mommyof3co, im curious did you get the stroller?

Not yet :cry: But I've gotten my other 2 things, a friend of mine got her shipping notice for her stroller, same one I ordered just a different color and it's set to be delivered on Monday. I'm hoping mine is on the way too but that they forgot to send me the shipping notice because that's been happening to quite a few people.


----------



## purple_kiwi

my dad got the rattle. what carrier did u order? i ordered one but havnt got any emails.


----------



## Lu28

I ordered the Urbana. They are getting some new fabrics in in a few weeks but there's a new one on there now which I want to go for. I've emailed saying the change I want to make, there just aren't the facilities to do it on the site.


----------



## mommyof3co

Just got my shipping notice for my stroller!!! So excited :D


----------



## princessellie

ohhh i still need to find something i want haha, think i will end up getting nappies cos i need something lightish lol

x


----------



## mommyof3co

My stroller just arrived :D I'll put up some pics later


----------



## Rachel_C

Yay! I had a dispatch email today for some of the stuff I ordered :happydance:


----------



## Lu28

That's great Beth! :D I haven't had any dispatch orders but all of mine were going to be delayed by 2-3 weeks on top of the backlog so I'm guessing it'll be a while.


----------



## mommyof3co

Yeah mine were back 2-3wks and I ordered on March 23 and just got it...took awhile but so worth it!!

Here is the stroller

Casen trying it out 5yrs old
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs015.snc3/12316_390615026266_515016266_4158868_4086134_n.jpg

Crazy Haydy almost 33mo, 35in and 27lbs
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-sjc1/hs035.snc3/12316_390617311266_515016266_4158891_2107563_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-sjc1/hs015.snc3/12316_390619701266_515016266_4158919_4992308_n.jpg

LOVE it!!!


----------



## Lu28

Gorgeous!! :D


----------



## Rachel_C

ahhhh I knew I should have waited to order! They have Raven Tree one size fitteds now :(


----------



## Tiff

LOVE the pic Mo3!!!!


----------



## Maffie

When I log on I dont have open orders now so i'm guessing my nappies have been posted :happydance:


----------



## TTC4No3

Maffie said:


> When I log on I dont have open orders now so i'm guessing my nappies have been posted :happydance:

Nice; which nappies did u order Maffie? I have a Grobaby & Chubby Cheeks ordered but still nothing :(


----------



## Maffie

I ordered 5 wooldins


----------



## Lu28

Mine are still open orders, beginning to wonder if they'll ever be sent!


----------



## TTC4No3

Maffie said:


> I ordered 5 wooldins

I didn't even notice they did wooldins and I ordered one on Etsy :dohh: well at least it's here already lol...


----------



## Maffie

TTC4No3 said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> I ordered 5 wooldins
> 
> I didn't even notice they did wooldins and I ordered one on Etsy :dohh: well at least it's here already lol...Click to expand...

I ordered when the review thing was still open so I think they actually ran out, as they took them off the site.


----------



## TTC4No3

ooh my Grobaby has been dispatched :D Now dreading the custom charges hmm...


----------



## Kaites

I'm worried about the customs charges too. My order hasn't been dispatched and delivered yet, but I have a sneaking suspicion that by the time UPS charges me brokerage and duty, it's going to cost the same as it would have for me to buy the stuff here in Canada :dohh:


----------



## purple_kiwi

i had mine sent to my dads lol. hes mailing it out to me tommrrow. i got my kozy carrier and a rattle.


----------



## Lu28

Oh purple-kiwi, when did you order your carrier and when did it arrive? I'm still waiting and it's going to my dad in America too :D


----------



## purple_kiwi

i got banister, it showed up on friday. my dad called me to give me the play by play as he opened the box lol


----------



## Lu28

:haha:


----------



## mommyof3co

I'm now waiting on a potty that I ordered I think on like April 11th, I'll have to look, but it was in stock when I ordered :( I ordered a color I didn't like as much because it was in stock instead of 2-3wk wait hoping it would come sooner....nope lol


----------



## adzuki

Hmmmm. My order is still processing too - and I placed it before we left for japan, so that would make it Mid March. Should I be sending an e-mail????

A


----------



## JennTheMomma

I'm still waiting on several items, which I paid with a credit card. I'm patient though, most of the items are for my son's birthday which isn't until July. But I do wish my sleepy wrap would come soon, and my kozy carrier, which is suppose to get shipped in a few weeks. We got the lady bug Wheely Bug today, which was suppose to be my son's birthday present (one of them) but I thought it was something else so I opened it so early present for him.


----------



## Tiff

Not sure if anyone is waiting on BumGenius diapers?

FG did a note on their Facebook page about the status of the BG's and they aren't sure what's going to happen. :nope: 

Have to say, poorly played BG! Can't believe they'd leave everyone hanging like that!


----------



## Maffie

My nappies have arrived :happydance: they are lush and gorgeous and soft


----------



## anothersquish

What date did you Order Maffie?


----------



## TTC4No3

Maffie said:


> My nappies have arrived :happydance: they are lush and gorgeous and soft

Nice! Did u have to pay any custom fees for them?


----------



## Maffie

I ordered 2nd April. The nappies have come straight from the lady who makes them, she's popped a hand written card in and her business card with etsy address.


----------



## Maffie

TTC4No3 said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> My nappies have arrived :happydance: they are lush and gorgeous and soft
> 
> Nice! Did u have to pay any custom fees for them?Click to expand...

No but the lady who sent them as wrote the wrong value on the envelope. Also the amount I did pay for shipping is double what they actually cost to ship, so not sure their website calculates weights very well, but im chuffed i used credits to pay half the postage. Overall well worth the wait. :cloud9: i'll do a pic when Noah as his nap.


----------



## Lu28

Oh I'm so jealous!! What ones did you get?


----------



## TTC4No3

Maffie said:


> TTC4No3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> My nappies have arrived :happydance: they are lush and gorgeous and soft
> 
> Nice! Did u have to pay any custom fees for them?Click to expand...
> 
> No but the lady who sent them as wrote the wrong value on the envelope. Also the amount I did pay for shipping is double what they actually cost to ship, so not sure their website calculates weights very well, but im chuffed i used credits to pay half the postage. Overall well worth the wait. :cloud9: i'll do a pic when Noah as his nap.Click to expand...

ooh lucky! Yeah FG only charge $5 for shipping even international atm :wacko: and Wooldins charged $10 for one nappy for international... well that's what i paid for mine; worth the softness though lol.


----------



## Maffie

Lu28 said:


> Oh I'm so jealous!! What ones did you get?

I got 

iced giraffes
brown hearts
candy dots
blue/brown hearts
lator gator


----------



## Maffie

Here's a quick snap

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/maffiebabe/DSCN0529.jpg


----------



## TTC4No3

they look lovely!


----------



## Lu28

Ooh, love the brown hearts, way too girlie for Noah! :muaha:


----------



## Lu28

I really really want my stuff to arrive!! Cant believe they only charged $5 for international shipping and there was me sending them to my dad!


----------



## Rachel_C

I got a sleepy wrap (a lovely purple one and our first ever wrap) and a wooden toy for Leyla today... no customs charges - they marked them as a gift on the declaration so I think the value you're allowed without charges is higher than if it was recorded as a purchase. I feel a bit guilty actually - I just paid the $5 shipping charge and I assumed they would contact me with the actual charge and I'd pay it, but they've just shipped it for $5, even though it cost them over $30 to send. And I've got loads more coming too :wacko:


----------



## Lu28

Mmm, wonder if I could change the delivery address so it just came to us? Not sure I trust my dad to post!


----------



## Maffie

I paid $35 for shipping I would of felt bad choosing the £5 option


----------



## Maffie

The brown hearts is my fave Lu :haha:


----------



## Lu28

Maffie said:


> The brown hearts is my fave Lu :haha:

Boo!! :hissy: What kind of nappies are they? Dibs if you decide to sell at some point!


----------



## Lu28

I've emailed to see if there's any way of changing delivery details now and what the extra cost would be :D


----------



## Maffie

They are fitteds with organic bamboo inners. They are soooo soft. I'm hoping I can use them in the summer when he's crawling without a wrap in the house. They look very much like a goodmama but the insert is a rectangle that folds in half instead of a double snap in.


----------



## TTC4No3

Maffie said:


> They are soooo soft. .

I can't stop "petting" mine lmao... let me know if they stay soft after using/washing as won't be using ours for a while... yes; i'm impatient lol!


----------



## nightkd

Are they not doing the $5 per review anymore?

ETA: Just found details on their blog...maybe worth posting an update saying they've stopped the offer? I got all excited for a minute there :(


----------



## Maffie

I think they said at the beginning how long the $5 review offer was running for.


----------



## Maffie

TTC4No3 said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> They are soooo soft. .
> 
> I can't stop "petting" mine lmao... let me know if they stay soft after using/washing as won't be using ours for a while... yes; i'm impatient lol!Click to expand...

The card that came with them said do 5 washes of 5 cold rinses and 5 hot washes and to wash and dry on hot. I've not washed them yet.


----------



## Kaites

:wohoo:

My Goose droppings arrived today!!!!!! We got the Peapod travel tent and it's going to be awesome for the summer :)

https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/emma057.jpg

The best part is that they shipped it USPS and marked it as a gift so I didn't have to pay any duty or taxes :happydance:


----------



## mummy_mi

Oh that looks so good! Emma looks so cute in it too! Wish I had seen these on the site, I'm sure your going to get tons of use out of it! x


----------



## Lu28

That looks great! I want mine to get shipped!!! :hissy:


----------



## Kaites

Thanks! It sounds like they are actually starting to ship more stuff out so maybe yours will arrive soon too :) I'm just happy ours arrived in time for a little weekend away that we have planned in 2 weeks- even if it hadn't, it was free so I can't really complain!


----------



## TTC4No3

For those who got their items sent to the UK - how long did it take your parcel to arrive? Mine was dispatched 2 weeks ago but still not received it; when I've ordered nappies from the US in the past they only took a week :S


----------



## Tiff

Not sure about this site in particular, not to mention I'm in Canada, but the shipping time from here to there is ridiculous at times. :hissy: Totally crazy!


----------



## Rachel_C

Deleted by Rachel_C.


----------

